# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج برنامج خريطة قوقل للتعرف على النجوم والكوكب Google Sky Map 1.5.2

## mohamed73

*Google Sky Map  1.5.2 *     *Overview: Point your phone at the sky, and   google    Sky Map will show the stars, planets, constellations, and more to help  you identify the celestial objects in view. You can also browse the  skies in manual mode.
Requirements: Android*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## chiki13

تسلم يداك أخي الكريم 100%100 
تستاهل الشكر

----------


## aloud

الله يزيدو في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## bb_m

بارك الله فيك

----------


## NEGOCE

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## yasino

Mrc bzaf

----------


## josefkillua

merci

----------


## samantik

بارك الله فيك

----------


## handroux

mazian

----------

